# Mostly junk, except for....



## ohdeebee (Aug 1, 2011)

Truckload of bikes delivered today. Most are junk, some had some interesting parts, like this seat and grips.


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 1, 2011)

what kind of junk can you post pictures


----------



## ohdeebee (Aug 2, 2011)

3 pieced together girls bikes and one CWC straightbar frame. I can post pics later if you want any.


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 2, 2011)

i would like to see at least I might want a part or two


----------



## ohdeebee (Aug 2, 2011)

*Pics for Patrick*

CWC





Girls Schwinn





I'm most likely keeping the sweetheart crank from the CWC. Everything else I can do without.


----------



## Volvoguy (Aug 2, 2011)

Would you want to part with the pedals and grips from that girls Schwinn?


----------



## ohdeebee (Aug 2, 2011)

The left pedal is missing, but I would definitely sell the pedal and seat. Send me a PM with your zip and I'll get you a price shipped. 



Volvoguy said:


> Would you want to part with the pedals and grips from that girls Schwinn?


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 2, 2011)

is there another girls bike


----------



## Volvoguy (Aug 2, 2011)

Looks like the left pedal is there in that picture, is it just missing some of the rubber? It was actually the grips I was interested in if they say Schwinn on them.  Zip code 98230.


----------



## ohdeebee (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm sorry, I must have misread your post. I'll take a look and post more pics of the pedals and grips in the morning. 

Patrick - There are two other girls frames. I wasn't able to dig them out today for pics. Will post tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## mruiz (Aug 3, 2011)

*fenders needed*

I can use those green fenders if they are not bad?
 Mitch


----------



## ohdeebee (Aug 3, 2011)

Only the right pedal, the left is just a spindle. Grips do not say Schwinn on them.






Fenders:









More pics coming soon.


----------



## Volvoguy (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for checking, i'll pass for now though!


----------



## charliechaindrive (Oct 22, 2011)

*can i buy the mens bike?*

Hey I got'bout. 15 vintage bikes but I don't have a cwc yet I was curiusif tha one would be for sale? But my only limitation is well me no hav anthing over 37.50$   thanks justa kid who likes old bikes


----------

